# Smart light charger



## Hilldodger (26 Mar 2010)

Need a 7.5v charger for a Smart light set model BP507.

Ta.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2010)

what amp as there is a few on e-bay


----------



## Hilldodger (26 Mar 2010)

I don't know, we've been given the lights and battery pack but no charger and it doesn't say anywhere.


----------

